# Panasonic GH5



## jeffa4444 (Jan 4, 2017)

A wake up call for Canon? When even a top notch Hollywood DOP wants to use the camera on his next project for action shots Canon need to think about where it is going regarding 4K.


----------



## rs (Jan 4, 2017)

[quote author="DPReview"]However, don't go assuming that '6K Photo' mode is taking images from an area of the sensor 6000 pixels across: it isn't. Instead it's capturing images with the roughly the same number of pixels as a very widescreen 6000 x 3000 video clip would have.[/quote]

Well there's no surprise. 6K photos from a sensor with 5184 pixels across. Seeing as they chose to quote it as being equivalent to the total number of pixels (width x height) as an arbitrary 2:1 ratio video clip, why can't the next camera manufacturer quote it at an arbitrary 16:1 ratio. A lowly 16 MP sensor could quite easily have a 16K photo mode using Panasonic's nomenclature.

source: https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/movie-maven-panasonic-lumix-dmc-gh5-first-impressions-review


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 4, 2017)

if it had better low light capabilities, I'd probably be shooting with it as my main camera this spring... with all the features, it does make using a Metabones Speedbooster adapter ($650 or so) worth considering: 

http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB_SPEF-m43-BT3
http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB_SPEF-M43-BT4


----------

